# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Atlas of endangered alphabets

## Levtrona

i would like to share with you
https://www.endangeredalphabets.net/

is my place to go when looking for a name or just some inspiration. 
i can spend hours just browsing and reading. it also leads to other sites like omniglot

----------


## Simkin

It looks great, thanx for sharing Levtrona.

----------


## MistyBeee

Very interesting ! Thanks Levtrona ! ^^

----------


## Adfor

Oh yeah I'm so glad I stumbled on this, thanks Lev!

Always looking for inspiration for names. Having even a minute understanding of a language can provide insight as to how names follow a certain consistency within a culture.

Really cool information.

IR

----------


## kennystone

Thank you for the tremendous work. Amazing results!

----------

